# how can i cancel a nuffield health contract



## A-BOMB (May 4, 2012)

Hi guys I've got a 12 month contract at nuffield health (was greens when I joined) and they have just sent me a letter telling me they are now going to charge me £49 a month which i cant really afford at the moment!

so i went in today and asked to cancel my contract and the fat old bat behind the counter said I cant no explanation or any helpfull info atall!

Anybody know how to cancel it?

I was thinking of trying to get a note from my doctor saying i cant exercise due to Injurys as i broke my back and neck and a fair bit more! and it sometimes causes me pain. so I was thinking of exaggerating it a bit to the doc. would this work?

cheers for any help guys as I'm ****ed off right now!


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Yes that will work.


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

Cancel ur direct payments, I done it when I was at Nuffield.


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

Gym contracts are a nightmare. Daylight robbery most of the time!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

i just stopped paying my membership get the occasional letter but that was over a year ago and nothing has come of it


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

lol all that effort for them to tell you, that you still have to pay the contract. Just cancel the DD


----------



## A-BOMB (May 4, 2012)

cheers guys ill try the doctor note first as i do need to have some time off due to haveing a plate removed out my arm last monday and have also maganged to **** my knee up! if it doesnt work ill cancel the payments and join a nearer proper bb type gym!


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

I'm currently at a Nuffield whilst i'm at Uni. When i signed up I said I dont want a 12 month contract because i'm only at uni for 9 months. They said that if I am moving to somewhere that isnt within 5 miles of a Nuffield then they will release me of my contract. And if they dont well i'll just cancel the direct debit.

So you could pretend to be moving and that there is no Nuffield near by? Or just cancel the direct debit as someone above said!


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

I would not chance just cancelling a debit, it might ruin your credit rating without you even knowing it, could be a proper pain in the future that, just get the docs note and it should be fine, a quick google search tells you that in some cases they chase you for the money owed.


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

How much did the price go up by? It cant have gone up much! My Nuffield went up by a quid last month!

Going to have to reassess my finances to make sure I can afford that!


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

I got out of a Total Fitness membership when I moved somewhere which wasn't near one. I just gave them a letter from my boss confirming that I was moving to another office.


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Speedway said:


> I would not chance just cancelling a debit, it might ruin your credit rating without you even knowing it, could be a proper pain in the future that, just get the docs note and it should be fine, a quick google search tells you that in some cases they chase you for the money owed.


I guess if you are breaking your contract then your probably right. But I made sure it was written in my contract that I can leave early if i'm moving. So i'll only cancel it on them if they dont uphold their end.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

ermm you said they have put your membership up?? that means u can cancel

you have agreed to pay 48 pound a month and they put up by a quid means you can cancel legally im sure it does


----------



## A-BOMB (May 4, 2012)

hopefully the doc note will work as i cba with debt collectors etc its gone up by six quid lol but i wanted to cancel anyway as my birds moving away so will cost me more to see her so wanted to join a cheaper place as im a tight ****!


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

A-BOMB said:


> hopefully the doc note will work as i cba with debt collectors etc its gone up by six quid lol but i wanted to cancel anyway as my birds moving away so will cost me more to see her so wanted to join a cheaper place as im a tight ****!


if they have put your monthly price up just say " i disagree with the price increase and want to cancel my contract please" nothing they can do


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

gycraig said:


> if they have put your monthly price up just say " i disagree with the price increase and want to cancel my contract please" nothing they can do


I agree. But also they have got cheaper contracts. £49 covers the whole centre. If you just want gym I think that's about £25


----------



## A-BOMB (May 4, 2012)

JusNoGood said:


> I agree. But also they have got cheaper contracts. £49 covers the whole centre. If you just want gym I think that's about £25


hmm tempting ill ask about this if the doc letter doesnt work! but id rather got to the closer bb gym as thats £25 and some of the nuffield machines havent got enough weight!


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

A-BOMB said:


> hmm tempting ill ask about this if the doc letter doesnt work! but id rather got to the closer bb gym as thats £25 and some of the nuffield machines havent got enough weight!


To be honest mate I don't think you need the docs note. Just say too expensive I can't pay so need to cancel.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Normally on things like this im sure in the contract it might stipulate they can increase the payments but only by a certain percentage each year. Normally it never goes up by more than a couple of quid anyway i think.

If you are desperate to cancel how about acting inappropriately in the gym?? That way they might kick you out and cancel your membership lol!


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

gycraig said:


> if they have put your monthly price up just say " i disagree with the price increase and want to cancel my contract please" nothing they can do


Kick up a mega stink, break all gym rules, get contract cancelled and then act sad, you win. If that fails go for it being more than u set your limit for gym price. End.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

outrageous to put up the price half way through a contract!


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Wait a minute... It was greens when you signed up but now Nuffield. So your original contract is with a different company?


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Doesnt really help the OP in this case but read an article last year where a court ruled that long term gym contracts were unfair and should be made much shorter, not sure what has happened since then tho as i wouldnt go to a health club if you paid me! Old skool gym all the way! :thumb:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

gummyp said:


> Wait a minute... It was greens when you signed up but now Nuffield. So your original contract is with a different company?


they would have brought the facilities and all the contracts.


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> they would have brought the facilities and all the contracts.


Can he argue he has no contract with the new company?


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

the contract is not a credit agreement so won't affect and credit files.

just cancel DD. I did it with virgin active... never heard anything from them


----------



## Jucro (Oct 9, 2012)

gummyp said:


> Can he argue he has no contract with the new company?


No, because they would have told him the company changed over, then his continuing payments is agreement to their contract. In effect it means that he does actually have a contract with Nuffield. Also in relation to you problem OP, if they've told you there is a price increase then they are offering you a 'new' contract so you are well within your rights to say no and cancel your contract. No reason needed tbh :thumbup1:


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

A-BOMB said:


> Anybody know how to cancel it?


take a sh1t on the front desk.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

This is simple, I manage a gym and set up and cancel DDs all day long.

I shouldn't really say this but the firm that collects the money for the gym will do nothing more than send you a few letters.

That been said It can effect your credit rating.

The doctors note will get you out of it or moving away...These are the two safest options to do as to not effect your credit rating.


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

I think this guy was also ****ed when his membership went up, I reckon it got cancelled after this
:lol:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

K1NGCA1N said:


> I think this guy was also ****ed when his membership went up, I reckon it got cancelled after this
> 
> :lol:


haha I would pay for him to try that in my gym lol, He would be walking out of the door with an olypic bar stick up his a55 lol


----------



## A-BOMB (May 4, 2012)

just to let you all know the doc note worked fine! and ive now joined a proper bb type gym for half the price and 15mins closer called new era! going to be starting up the routine properly next week!


----------

